# Question about plowing in NY



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

I've been plowing here and there, nothing to serious, for a few years now.
Just recently I was told that it is illegal in NY State to push snow across the road. Example, from the driveway you are plowing, across the road, onto the grass on the other side of the curb. has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

In most states it is a pretty good fine to push snow in or across the street.

Yet I would do it in a heart beat in any residential situation. (just use you r head)


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Sometimes you dont have much choice but to move it across the street.
Is it more of a safety thing as far as drving across the road, or, because of the snow left in the road from the runoff of the plow?


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

as stated in the earlier thread use your head and clean it up after u do it and u will be all right. It doesn't hurt also to make friends with the street crew. If u see them buy them a cup of coffee or better yet give wave them down and give them a 12 pack and then u will see what u can get away with. works for me.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes it is illegal to do it in new your state. There are much better ways of dealing with the snow than putting it across the street on OTHER peoples property. Some times you have to be a little creative, but there is always someplace to put it. Not if you really must put it across the street, then find out who owns the land, and ask permission. Although now that I think about it, the still might be illegal. I am thinking that the reason for it being illegal is because chances are you will leave snow on the public road...creating a rather slick situation... maybe possibly...who knows why they make laws....


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Pushing snow across the road*

Yes it is illegal to push snow across the road.This law applies to many states not just New York(Not that if it was just N.Y. it would be a suprise either  )Now you may have been just lucky or good about cleaning up your trails of snow across the road,but remember if someone hit's one of those trails of snow you may leave behind and it causes an accident you will be liable.I was not even pushing into a road at any time during one snowstorm i had to back in a driveway,push it out to the end and then put it on the guys lawn.I did not at any time go even onto the road except to push the driveway apron in and a NYS D.O.T. truck stopped and started screaming that i was pushing snow across the road at different homes in the area and he had to clean up.I at that time showed him where i was putting the snow at the house i was at and to look at the tracks of how it got there.He asked about the other homes and why this one was different and i told him that i did not plow anyone else on the road and the only reason i was pushing the home i was at was because it was my mothers home.He then apologized and said he wants to know who it is doing the other driveways and if i see it just call and they would take care of it.(he eventually did find the kid doing it when he got himself hung in the ditch longwise in the road and had to be winched out with a wrecker and yes there was a DOT truck and state trooper there.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

Fozen 001--where in upstate NY are you?I am over here in South Glens Falls.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

I agree to only push across the road when absolutely necassary. Unfortunately, sometimes it is the only place to put it. 
And, i never would leave a trail in the road for someone to hit.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Nascar Fan said:


> Fozen 001--where in upstate NY are you?I am over here in South Glens Falls.


Uterus... I mean Utica, NY.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Nascar Fan said:


> Fozen 001--where in upstate NY are you?I am over here in South Glens Falls.


I am in Rome..... which is just west of Utica and 30 min east of Syracuse...


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

hehehehe......


----------

